# How to install Zen Cart....???



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I need help installing Zen Cart to my site is a program like dream weaver needed can anyone give me step by step instructions? because i went to their site and to tell you the truth i got lost....

Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

depending on your host you may be able to install it from the control panel (If they use fantastico)

Otherwise your basically going to need to use something like an FTP program to upload each file (filezilla is a good free one)

BUT if your finding the install instructions difficult to follow there are going to be some more complex issues to deal with once it is installed if you want to customise it or add any mods to the site.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

mtmob said:


> I need help installing Zen Cart to my site is a program like dream weaver needed can anyone give me step by step instructions? because i went to their site and to tell you the truth i got lost....
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance.


Like Justin said, you only need an FTP program (unless you can install through the CP). You don't need Dreamweaver for installation but it comes in handy if you need to edit files ... if you are familiar with PHP.

In the tutorials & FAQ section of the ZC website, there's a pretty detailed tutorial on installation: Zen Cart(tm) Tutorials and FAQs - How Do I Install Zen Cart(tm)?

If you're totally lost with this and your budget allows, consider posting for help in the commercial section of the ZenCart forum.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Yea installing is not to bad. Just upload the file ftp and rename it (optional). Then go to yoursite.com/the_file_you_renamed/install and go from there.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Josh. Zen Cart is relatively easy to install. You need to go to the control panel of your web hosting *before* installing Zen Cart and set up a mysql database, with a name of your choice and assign yourself as a user to this database. 

If you try to set up Zen cart before you have installed the database it will come up with database errors and terminate the installation. Once the database has been set up, the installation is virtually on autopilot. One of the best free shops out there, so it's well worth the time and effort.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

First thing is to log in to your controlpanel on your web (usually www.yoursitename.com/controlpanel) and see if there is a fantastico option (The icon is like a little blue smiley face) if so click on that and look for the instal zencart option... it does the instal automatically for you (and very quickly) if your not sure about your control panel check with your web host


----------



## FENA (Jul 29, 2009)

how to install joomla settings for the shop site T-shirts on the Internet. A user could created a T-shirt with their images and text. Help me ... Thanks a lot
FENA


----------



## Allflame (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, Zen Cart is easy to install. I'd also like to mention one useful e-commerce program for creating illustrated catalog of products and services. It's called Product Catalog Builder. This program has a number of capabilities and features that turn it into a powerful tool for businesses of any size. You can read a detailed description about it on its official site.


----------

